# Plasti Dip'n my F350 Bumpers



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen some impressive results on other forums and all over youtube, so I figured I'd try it. I've got a few coats on already - right over the chrome. I'll finish it up and take some pics. Stay tuned.....


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Seen this all over too, sub'ed for results.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics.....

Here's some BEFORE:

















Here's some DURING: (2 coats on... gonna do a 3rd after lunch)


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Haven't used the plasti-dip, but did 2 trucks with steel XL bumpers with duplicolor truck bed coating. They turned out great and are holding up well.

Did you scuff the chrome first? And wouldn't it have been easier to pull the bumper? It's only 4 bolts...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

wanna see finished pics!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

OK,

I've got the 3rd coat done; 

























As far as prep goes, just a good cleaning with Windex and some rubbing alcohol on the chrome. No scuffing, no sanding, no priming. The idea behind this stuff is that you can apply over anything, and remove it without harming the original surface.... we'll see....

Also doing another truck ... it'll either be a great outcome, or twice the headache....


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I see you got some new rims in there well applying coats lol


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

hey tell me how it holds up after i while! thanks


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Some more shots of the trucks as the sun cures the Plasti Dip....


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

toroplowman;1314037 said:


> hey tell me how it holds up after i while! thanks


I will certainly report back... should be interesting.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks good so far. It will be interesting to see it after winter is over with all the salt from the roads. Thumbs Up


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

KBTConst;1314042 said:


> Looks good so far. It will be interesting to see it after winter is over with all the salt from the roads. Thumbs Up


time will tell...

Here's a few more.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Also we tried to add an eye-brow to "Powastroka"s F250... I know we might get flamed for it, it's kind of a "ricer" thing to do... but it's removable!!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it just flat black when dry or is there some shine? I'm really thinking of doing my bumpers with this stuff


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I like it subscribed to see after the snow season


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1314188 said:


> Is it just flat black when dry or is there some shine? I'm really thinking of doing my bumpers with this stuff


It dries totally flat. No real shine at all. But it looks better than flat paint. It's got more shadowing or something.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

grec-o-face;1314206 said:


> It dries totally flat. No real shine at all. But it looks better than flat paint. It's got more shadowing or something.


Awesome, gonna have to go get a couple cans of it and do my front and rear bumpers.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

would like to do this to my truck...where did you get it and what is the make/brand that you used??

thanks


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Plastidip from Home Depot around $5 a can.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks good man, I have been trying to find a use for some on my trucks.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

makes me wanna do the front bumper of my plow truck..hmm

turned out great!

any info on the wheels on the other truck?


----------



## sealer700 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is that a spray


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

If this stuff holds up OK over the next few weeks or so, I think I'll try it out on the wheels. You guys think it's too much?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can paint over this stuff too. So if you want to color match your chrome to your trucks color, this is a cheap way to do it. If you don't like the results, just peal it off.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

Very curious as to how well it will hold up since it is designed to peel off easily.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

TheRealBuzz;1314586 said:


> Very curious as to how well it will hold up since it is designed to peel off easily.


...you and me both.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

TheRealBuzz;1314586 said:


> Very curious as to how well it will hold up since it is designed to peel off easily.





grec-o-face;1314588 said:


> ...you and me both.


On another forum I frequent, a guy got into an accident and his front bumper was plastidip'd. It didn't come off except in the exact impact spot (like any paint would). It held up really well considering.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I am going to try this too.. Saw video on how durable it is.. The blast it to death with a pressure washer and nothing happens to it at all...


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

subscribing!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I didnt think i would like the black bumper on your trucks when i first saw this post. Now I think you made the right decision. It looks great.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'm very happy with the look (and feel) of the Plasti Dip on the front bumper. Seems pretty rugged.

The rear bumper is next. Then, maybe the wheels. I'm still undecided about the wheels being black (ish) --- but that's the beauty of this stuff --- if I don't like it, I'll just peel it off.


Also, I wanted to mention that there are two different techniques recommended on youtube and various forums. We tried both;

ONE: The old, "first coat should be thin and light" not trying to get full coverage here - just a base-coat
TWO: "put the first coat on heavy" with full and complete coverage

Then follow up coats to build the thickness up.

In OUR CASE, we found the 2nd approach to be better. It seemed to cover more evenly and blend better with follow up coats. Just our results - yours may differ!!!


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

what did you use to clean the chrome..?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks awesome. I vote for NOT spraying the wheels.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

toroplowman;1315447 said:


> what did you use to clean the chrome..?


Just some glass cleaner. Make sure it's good and dry afterwards. I even tried a small area on one of my wheels to see how it went onto aluminum. It was fine. I just peeled it off after. 
The rear bumper's next, then maybe the rims...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

My buddy did his monti carlo wheels and it held up great in a chicago winter. there was no scratches or peels


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Banksy;1315462 said:


> That looks awesome. I vote for NOT spraying the wheels.


I'm with him, not into the black wheels anymore. Kinda played out IMO.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

well been thinking about plasti-dippin my bumpers and wheels for a while now. seeing your pics really lit a fire under my ass so was hard at work today. think it turned out awesome.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

truck looks dope Metal


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

did mine too ill post pics tomorrow after i put my bumper back on.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

A buddy of mine was telling me how he wanted to get a new grill for his jeep because he wanted it to be black. He was talking about how it was gonna cost him like a hundred bucks. I saw this thread the other day and told him about this stuff. This weekend we sprayed his existing grill with the stuff. I forgot to grab a picture but it turned out awesome. Thanks for the idea guys.


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

here are the before and after pics front bumper


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

How do you guys think this will hold up on running boards, bed rails and my back rack. My running boards and bed rails are fading bad, and my back rack is painted with rhino liner, but I think tihs would be sweet on it.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

It's been over a week (of mostly rain) and I just finished washing my truck --- so far the PlastiDip is holding strong!!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

grec-o-face;1318875 said:


> It's been over a week (of mostly rain) and I just finished washing my truck --- so far the PlastiDip is holding strong!!!


How do you think it will hold up on bed rails, running boards and my back rack?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

born2farm;1319039 said:


> How do you think it will hold up on bed rails, running boards and my back rack?


I think on the running boards it would hold up ok. My concern about the back rack would be that dragging items across it might tear the PlastiDip. I guess theres only one way to find out... It's only 6 bucks a can, so if it fails - you're only out 12 bucks tops. I think you should go for it!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about using it on my running boards but my only concern would be rock chips


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

grec-o-face;1319166 said:


> I think on the running boards it would hold up ok. My concern about the back rack would be that dragging items across it might tear the PlastiDip. I guess theres only one way to find out... It's only 6 bucks a can, so if it fails - you're only out 12 bucks tops. I think you should go for it!


I think im going to have to try it one of these days, where do you buy it at?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Home Depot or Lowes. It's in the spray paint section. The first HD I went to didn't have it, so you may have to try a few.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grec-o-face;1319188 said:


> Home Depot or Lowes. It's in the spray paint section. The first HD I went to didn't have it, so you may have to try a few.


How much does it cost? I've seen it on E-bay too.


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

like 5 to 6 bucks


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally got around to doing my rear bumper this past weekend 
2nd coat on









unmasked and done for the night









I really like the way it looks and i'm extremely happy with it so far. One tip to anyone who's looking at doing this, make sure you tape it off right or you will peel some of the coating off with the tape


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Wondering how it has held up so far?


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

KBTConst;1459566 said:


> Wondering how it has held up so far?


Same here. Anything to report back yet?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know he traded the black truck in on a crew cab but I'm wonder how it held up as well.

As for rock chips on the running boards, just touch it up with more paint.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

plowguy43;1459684 said:


> I know he traded the black truck in on a crew cab but I'm wonder how it held up as well.
> 
> As for rock chips on the running boards, just touch it up with more paint.


Yup, trucks gone.
But before it went, it had been holding up just fine. I did notice a tear in it on the front bumper - I just hit it again over that spot to "seal" it. It looked ok, hardly noticably.

I'd do it again - I like the stuff. Thumbs Up


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Also, the other (diesel F250) truck we dipped is still around, the bumper is holding up well. A few touch ups here and there, but it's as simple as just spraying more on.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grec-o-face;1459767 said:


> Also, the other (diesel F250) truck we dipped is still around, the bumper is holding up well. A few touch ups here and there, but it's as simple as just spraying more on.


Good to know, thanks for the update. :salute:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you peel this stuff off easily afterwards if you dont like it?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1460088 said:


> Can you peel this stuff off easily afterwards if you dont like it?


Oh Yeah. It can get tricky in the small - tight spaces, but it's FAR FROM PERMANENT....


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How many cans did it take per bumper?


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Does it fade?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

JaimeG;1462198 said:


> How many cans did it take per bumper?


Roughly 2 per.



Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1464401 said:


> Does it fade?


Negative.


----------

